# June, July, Aug ,Sept 2016 eats



## Tommyice

We've been missing our food porn.....

Made Osso Bucco in the electric pressure cooker (I love that thing!!)

Fresh out of the cooker








Plated with a salad, roasted rosemary fingerlings and topped with a gremilata








What's cooking in your neck of the woods?


----------



## newfieannie

nothing! too busy. I did take out a can of cherry pie filling when I got back today. I thought I would make a cherry cheese cake tonight if I can get up any energy. your meal looks really good. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Open face roast beef sandwich with mashed potatoes and a chocolate Pop Tart.
Salute!


----------



## bjba

Schweineschnitzel and rosti mit speck

I am craving Japanese curry maybe this week end


----------



## Tommyice

I love Schnitzel!

Care to share your rosti recipe?


----------



## bjba

I think I got it right. I just cook the rosti from memory. The recipe looks right.
Rosti

11/2 lbs potatoes
1 tbsp oil
6 slices thick sliced well smoked bacon chopped
3 tbsp butter
salt pepper (I use white pepper) to taste
granulated garlic (optional) to taste

Prep
boil unpeeled potatoes drain
cool potatoes until you can handle them peel and 
grate coarsely
heat oil in well tempered large cast iron skillet and add 
bacon. Cook until bacon just starts to crisp.
Add 2 tbsp butter, when it starts to bubble add
grated potatoes. Season with salt and pepper.
(Since I am Texan/Schwyz I put some cayenne pepper in
as well, truth be told sometimes it becomes TexMexSchwyz).
Mix all until bacon is throughout potatoes
cook and stir for 5 minutes. Press mixture down
and form round patty, Cook for 8-10 minutes.
Now comes the hard part put a plate over the skillet
and invert the skillet. Put the last tabsp of butter in 
skillet be sure bottom of skillet is covered and slide the 
rosti into the pan press down. Cook for 5-7 minutes. When 
both top and bottom are browned and crisp it is ready to eat.
All cooking should be at medium heat.
Watch the potatoes they may cook faster or slower than the specified time.
You may want to remove some of the bacon grease if so leave at least two tbsp.


----------



## Raeven

Make me staaaaahhhhhhpppp!!!!












Homemade Crackerjack... oi. :ashamed:


----------



## Bret

Pretty blue plates. Gave me vertigo though looking at an angle and though the food...


----------



## oneraddad

I have a test tomorrow at the VA so it's clear liquids, broth and jello till 3:00 tomorrow afternoon. They let me have an egg and piece of toast for breakfast to hold me over though.


----------



## Bret

Foiled again. Good luck.

Which came first...the egg or the toast.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Raeven said:


> Make me staaaaahhhhhhpppp!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade Crackerjack... oi. :ashamed:


Could you mail me some please, or is that what you lure people with before they stay at the Culvert.?


----------



## po boy

oneraddad said:


> I have a test tomorrow at the VA so it's clear liquids, broth and jello till 3:00 tomorrow afternoon. They let me have an egg and piece of toast for breakfast to hold me over though.


Same here. Having upper and lower GI tomorrow morning. Broth, Sprite, Gatorade etc is about all I get today.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Ahh, the GI Blues. Not fun at all.


----------



## Tommyice

Tonight I made chicken piccata with asparagus and rice & orzo.


----------



## newfieannie

didn't get my cheesecake made.too busy trying to get a bit of gardening done in the city and packing to leave first thing in the morning. I did throw together a carrot cake. supposed to be for my son. poor boy works like a horse for me and i haven't even baked him any bread since murray passed. I already ate 2 pieces. seem like the stuff I just bang together in no time tastes the best. ~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm. Real Carrot Cake.
Leslie, I really like your plates. Next door neighbor had those when I was growing up.


----------



## newfieannie

I meant to tell her I like those plates also. I got tons of plates but none like that. mine are mostly from mom and gm.~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Could you mail me some please, or is that what you lure people with before they stay at the Culvert.?


Why don't you climb down into the culvert and then you'll know for sure? :trollface :whistlin:


----------



## Raeven

I love your plates, too, *Leslie*. But I'd be happy just to partake in what's served on them! Looks terrific. 

*Georgia*... I'm glad I'm out of carrots just now.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Tommyice said:


> We've been missing our food porn.....
> 
> Made Osso Bucco in the electric pressure cooker (I love that thing!!)
> 
> Fresh out of the cooker
> View attachment 55277
> 
> 
> Plated with a salad, roasted rosemary fingerlings and topped with a gremilata
> View attachment 55278
> 
> 
> What's cooking in your neck of the woods?


What kind of electric pressure cooker do you have. I had a Fagor (non electric) but a pack rat got into the shed where I had it stored and urinated in the valve, etc.  electric sounds nice.


----------



## Tommyice

Alas they are stoneware that I purchased when I was 18 at a now defunct department store. Remember those? The best ones had a fantastic notions department and restaurant for the "ladies who lunched". LOL I bought two sets and now I could kick myself for not getting the hostess set.

Here's what they look like when the food is gone.


----------



## oneraddad

basketti said:


> What kind of electric pressure cooker do you have. I had a Fagor (non electric) but a pack rat got into the shed where I had it stored and urinated in the valve, etc.  electric sounds nice.



What's up with pack rats peeing on everything ?


----------



## Lisa in WA

oneraddad said:


> What's up with pack rats peeing on everything ?


With their disgusting rust colored pee!!:flame:


----------



## Tommyice

basketti said:


> What kind of electric pressure cooker do you have. I had a Fagor (non electric) but a pack rat got into the shed where I had it stored and urinated in the valve, etc.  electric sounds nice.


It's the infomercial one--Power Pressure Cooker XL. It's not terribly large, but I'm only cooking for Dad and myself. I've also got a stove top one but I really like this electric job.

Last week I used it to make baby back ribs and they were the best I've ever made. Meat literally fell off the bones.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Tommyice said:


> It's the infomercial one--Power Pressure Cooker XL. It's not terribly large, but I'm only cooking for Dad and myself. I've also got a stove top one but I really like this electric job.
> 
> Last week I used it to make baby back ribs and they were the best I've ever made. Meat literally fell off the bones.


Thanks! The bestpot roast I ever had came out of my pressure cooker. Those suckers are like magic!


----------



## Tommyice

I know! I might even be emboldened to use the...duh duh duuuh...pressure CANNER. LMAO


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Raeven said:


> Why don't you climb down into the culvert and then you'll know for sure? :trollface :whistlin:


Toss in some Carrot Cake..and I just might.


----------



## newfieannie

make sure it's got cream cheese frosting on it Rae. for some reason all the men seem to go for that. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

newfieannie said:


> make sure it's got cream cheese frosting on it Rae. for some reason all the men seem to go for that. ~Georgia


Agreed!! Is it ever really carrot cake without cream cheese icing??

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> I know! I might even be emboldened to use the...duh duh duuuh...pressure CANNER. LMAO


LOLOL, I have faith in you, my dear friend... you'll be giving lessons on how to use that thing any day now!!


----------



## Echoesechos

So today I made myself take a picture before I ate it. Lol. BBQ'd chicken thigh, asparagus that was over BBQ'd but oh it was tasty and fruit salad with my honey berries thrown in for the patriotic blue. Eating good in the neighborhood tonight.


----------



## Raeven

Yummmmmm, Echoes!! That looks so pretty.  I like your plates, too!


----------



## Raeven

Darn you, Dutch currant rolls... darn you all to heck!! I just can't quit you!! :facepalm:













One for breakfast with a couple of eggs is tough to beat.


----------



## Tommyice

Rae they look like hot cross buns without the cross icing. Willing to share the recipe?


----------



## Raeven

Theyâre exactly like that.  I just donât need the icing!

Hereâs the recipe (this is the lower calorie version, by the way)â¦ give yourself about 4 hours to do the whole process. 

Krentenbollen (Dutch Currant Rolls)
Makes 12 Rolls

1 cup currants
1/2 cup raisins
2 cups bread flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 cup milk, room temperature / warmed 
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter, softened
1 large egg
PAM, as needed

Line a large cookie sheet with parchment paper.

Cover currants and raisins with water in a medium saucepan. Bring to a boil, then drain well. Cool the dried fruit.

Mix the bread flour and whole wheat flour in a bowl, then transfer half of the flour mixture to the bowl of a Kitchen Aid mixer. 

Whisk yeast into the warmed milk. Allow to proof for a few minutes, then stir the yeast mixture into the flour in the mixer bowl. Cover the bowl set it aside until it begins to rise (about 20-30 minutes).

When the sponge has risen, add remaining flour along with sugar, salt, butter, and egg and stir manually. 

Place the bowl on the mixer with the dough hook and mix on low speed for 2-3 minutes. Stop the mixer and let the dough rest for 10-15 minutes.

Mix the dough on Setting 2 for approx. 2 minutes, or until it is smooth and elastic. Lower the speed to lowest and mix in the cooled fruit. (This takes some time. Just be patient.)

Remove bowl from the mixer stand, spray dough lightly with PAM, turn dough with a small spatula or hands and spray lightly again with PAM. Cover dough with plastic wrap and let it rise until doubled in size, about 1 hour. 

Scrape the dough onto a lightly floured work surface, form into a square or round and cut into 12 equal pieces.

Round each piece of dough. Arrange the rolls on the sheet pan. 

Cover the rolls with a damp towel and let rise until doubled, about 30 minutes. 

Preheat oven to 375F degrees (400F degrees at high altitude). Place rack in the middle of the oven.

Bake the rolls for approximately 20 minutes or until golden brown. Internal temperature should be 195-200 degrees. In my oven at 375F, it takes about 17 minutes. Don't overbake!

Brush rolls lightly with melted butter while still hot.

Cool the rolls on a rack. Ice if you prefer.

These freeze very nicely, which is good â else Iâd eat them all at once!


----------



## Tommyice

OOOOO I'm so gonna have to try those (but I'll ice mine--I like to live high calorie LOL)

And boy do we all have beautiful dinnerware. 

ETA: dinner was the left over osso bucco and it was just as good as the first night.


----------



## newfieannie

those buns sure look good! I want to make them also. i'll use all raisins because I don't like currants and all white flour because for some reason everything I make with whole wheat turns out to be perfect for door stops. ~Georgia


----------



## quadrants2

basketti said:


> Thanks! The bestpot roast I ever had came out of my pressure cooker. Those suckers are like magic!


Never heard of doing pot roast in a pressure cooker..had a guy I know used to do ribs..they were amazing.


----------



## quadrants2

newfieannie said:


> those buns sure look good! I want to make them also. i'll use all raisins because I don't like currants and all white flour because for some reason everything I make with whole wheat turns out to be perfect for door stops. ~Georgia


I've heard some folks using half whole wheat and half all purpose in recipes calling for one or the other...supposed to make them a little less dense I guess.


----------



## newfieannie

made up a few cheese scones to take with me tomorrow. I love cheese. I put a whole lb in these. extra old. so good with real butter and peach jam. they should really be called dump scones because I used up a bunch of leftovers like sour cream, heavy cream etc. no fancy layouts tonight. just too busy. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Looking good Georgia! Love that luncheon plate!


----------



## newfieannie

using up some leftover bananas I had forgotten. they were almost black but they make lovely banana loaves. delicious served with cream cheese orange spread with a touch of rum. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Got some berries today. Made two batches of jam. Strawberry and strawberry rhubarb jam. I packed up two batches of blackberries and four batches of blueberries to make into jam later.


----------



## quadrants2

newfieannie said:


> using up some leftover bananas I had forgotten. they were almost black but they make lovely banana loaves. delicious served with cream cheese orange spread with a touch of rum. ~Georgia


Luv the plate in the photo Georgia..beautiful. 
Edited to add: guess the photo didn't transfer with the quote.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I want some hand cranked Ice Cream now to go along with that fruit.


----------



## newfieannie

quadrants2 said:


> Luv the plate in the photo Georgia..beautiful.
> Edited to add: guess the photo didn't transfer with the quote.


 I love that set also Quad. it is from the 1800's cup,saucer and plate. I am very careful with it . not sure what will become of all my antique china. as I've mentioned before my son would just as soon drink from a tin can. I guess though it could be a nest egg for him. a lot of my china can be seen on My Mothers Cupboard on CF. ~Georgia


----------



## rkintn

This is my first attempt at Nashville style hot chicken. Super delicious and a hit with the kiddos My new son in law requested it before he has to report back to the USMC on Tuesday.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Now, those wings look awesome..you all on here are a bunch of mean people. I had a cardboard pizza...but I had a Clondike Bar for dessert.


----------



## oneraddad

I had a BBQ'd pork chop with some squash.


----------



## Tommyice

I took the weekend off from cooking


----------



## newfieannie

I just finished baking bread. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

made a few Lassy Mogs today. mom would always make these every sat. along with poor cakes and berry pies. also showing off my plate I found while thrifting. 2dollars. no markings but I would say Bavarian. I 'm very selective now because I have so much but had to give this one a good home. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

Last Friday's stir fry... shrimp with soba noodles, peppers, broccoli, onion 'n stuff.












And my current favorite breakfast: A bowl of 2 poached eggs over Parmesan sage polenta with homegrown bacon on the side.












What can I say? I love pepper!!


----------



## vicker

I had a little dark meat pork chop, grilled, with golden rice and green beans n yellow squash. With a ear of fresh corn. The bean were the type like an old mountain woman described, "you know, I like my beans with beans". I simmered them very low for about an hour, then tossed in the yellow squash to cook just a couple of minutes. All was good.


----------



## Tommyice

I have been much better at planning out menus for the week. I'm trying to cook out of the freezer (it's in serious need of a defrosting). Made chicken parmesan, stuffed peppers, baby back ribs this past week. Sunday I'll make out next week's menu.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I made myself a burger patty from some home-raised beef. I mixed in a little onion and garlic powders, patted in some dry rub on top and bottom (store bought), fried it up along with a yellow bell pepper, then crumbled some blue cheese on top of both...


----------



## newfieannie

made a few choc. chip cookies today. I'm trying to stock up for next week. I don't know where that crushed pineapple came from. I haven't used any today. the heat is getting to me. I put the cookies in the oven. turn on the timer and run to the lower level where it's so cool until it goes off. been doing that for hours today. bet I've lost 5 lbs. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, maybe the universe is telling you that you NEED to make some pineapple cookies!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

you know I thought of the same thing after and I decided to make some pineapple drop cookies. no matter how much I make my son will eat it. ~Georgia






























`


----------



## frogmammy

It's really nice that you have someone to bake for. It's one of those skills that if you quit, you lose some of your ability.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

dough gobs/damper dogs for supper tonight. I couldn't decide so I served one with maple syrup and the other with honey mustard. were they ever good! course people who don't like fried dough would turn their nose up at this. I've said it before. this is what I want for my last meal. i'll be so happy when I got time to set a pretty table again.~Georgia


----------



## newcolorado

I like fried bread dough. With butter and jelly. 

I like corn meal mush with buttered toast, and fried mush with syrup.

What are lassie mogs?


----------



## newfieannie

molasses cookies. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

Beef stirfry is what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Man, that looks really good Rick!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Kottbullar (Swedish meatballs)- pronounced: shootbular, They are relatively inexpensive, pre-cooked,fast, frozen, and pretty tasty! I like mixing them with onions/green peppers.*


----------



## Twp.Tom

Renee has been making some great cheese-yogurt and halloumi *


----------



## Tommyice

Tom are those beef or another type(s) of meat? What kinds of seasonings are in them already?


----------



## oneraddad

Twp.Tom said:


> Man, that looks really good Rick!


Thank you Tom, those snow peas are my first harvest from the garden this year besides a few strawberries.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Tommyice said:


> Tom are those beef or another type(s) of meat? What kinds of seasonings are in them already?


I was not sure, so I googled, I had no idea that there were potatoes inside*, I like them fried in olive oil (crispy), with onions and peppers*

Beef and pork ( 68%) , onions , potatoes , skimmed milk powder , breadcrumbs ( wheat flour ) , salt, meat protein of beef, spices ( coriander , among others ) , black pepper extract and canola oil for frying


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

newcolorado said:


> I like fried bread dough. With butter and jelly.
> 
> I like corn meal mush with buttered toast, and fried mush with syrup.
> 
> What are lassie mogs?


Yep, Indian Fry Bread with butter and honey....it makes great Taco's too.


----------



## newcolorado

WolfwalksSoftly
Southwestern/Mexican/ethnic foods are very good. I learned to make a flat bread.


----------



## bjba

When I get a little more time I have a hankering for a meal like I grew up eating.
A skillet of cornbread, a mess of Pintos, real Texas home fries and a Peach cobbler.


----------



## newfieannie

first cherry cheesecake I've made in many years. never liked them but I picked up a can by mistake so decided to use it. tastes better than I remembered or my taste changed over the years. I had read somewhere that can happen ~ Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I was at the farmers market this morning. bought a ton of perennials and was on the way out when I spied some guy selling jams. checked it out and bought some apricot brandy jam just to try. I don't like brandy but it pares beautifully with apricots. didn't want to bake scones today so I spread some cream cheese on raisin bread and a dab of jam. it was delicious. 

it was 6.50 a bottle which is steep. I only got the one bottle. I think I will experiment and see what I come up with. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

First batch of rhubarb salsa. Can taste the orange peel on the first note. Not bad for a fruit based salsa. Going to can some up.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

That looks great, Echo. Any chance of you sharing the recipe?


----------



## newfieannie

stopped long enough today to have a lunch on the deck. I have tons of roses blooming so I made some rose petal scones. yes I know the deck needs painting bad. I have the paint but haven't stopped long enough to do it not to mention I can't be out there too long in this heat. ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos

Nsoitgoes said:


> That looks great, Echo. Any chance of you sharing the recipe?


I shared under the preserving board. I cut back a little on the sugar, orange peel and added another jalapeno on the second batch. I will be taking them out of the HWB shortly. The heat might be more now which I want. I'm a baby in regards to heat but I felt this needed a bit more.


----------



## Echoesechos

finishing up six jars of strawberry rhubarb jam and a total of 13 jars of rhubarb salsa. Lost one of my hens today. Think she was egg bound. Poor baby. Ready to bbq some steak and have some watermelon.


----------



## oneraddad

Smoked Copper river salmon.


----------



## MoTightwad

Got some real cheap bananas and they didn;t keep their color so today I made 8 small loaves of banana bread. I made 2 loaves for son with out nuts as he doesn't have any teeth.The rest is loaded with nuts. Turned out real good. Love all the pictures of food and especially the plates it is on.


----------



## Raeven

*oneraddad*... you inspired me.


----------



## Raeven

Well, this is how it always goes. First you smoke the salmon, and then you have to make the  bagels to go with the salmon. I refuse to make the cream cheese!












Breakfast tomorrow will be something to savor, though.


----------



## Tommyice

Did you boil those bagels before baking?

I am on vacation and had dinner cooked twice for me. Saturday night my SIL made a roast beast with green beans, salt potatoes andbig salad. Last night cousin grilled tbones, I made sauteed onions and potatoes and Dad even got in on the kitchen action with sliced cucumbers.

I'm on kp the rest of the trip (except for dinner out on Wednesday). Tonight Osso Bucco, tomorrow baby backs, Thursday keilbasa anf Friday for my brother and SIL prime rib. Yummmmm.


----------



## homebody

Tommyice said:


> Did you boil those bagels before baking?
> 
> I am on vacation and had dinner cooked twice for me. Saturday night my SIL made a roast beast with green beans, salt potatoes andbig salad. Last night cousin grilled tbones, I made sauteed onions and potatoes and Dad even got in on the kitchen action with sliced cucumbers.
> 
> I'm on kp the rest of the trip (except for dinner out on Wednesday). Tonight Osso Bucco, tomorrow baby backs, Thursday keilbasa anf Friday for my brother and SIL prime rib. Yummmmm.


Just kidding,lol.


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Did you boil those bagels before baking?
> 
> I am on vacation and had dinner cooked twice for me. Saturday night my SIL made a roast beast with green beans, salt potatoes andbig salad. Last night cousin grilled tbones, I made sauteed onions and potatoes and Dad even got in on the kitchen action with sliced cucumbers.
> 
> I'm on kp the rest of the trip (except for dinner out on Wednesday). Tonight Osso Bucco, tomorrow baby backs, Thursday keilbasa anf Friday for my brother and SIL prime rib. Yummmmm.


LOL, they're not bagels if they're not boiled. So of course I did!  Two minutes per side, even, to make them chewier. I even remembered to add baking soda to the boiling water!

Your menus sound lovely and I'm glad you got a little break from being the resident chef! Nice they're not making you cook on your birthday. 

Enjoy the heck out of your holiday!!!


----------



## arnie

the blackberrys are produceing well now


----------



## newcolorado

I wish my eats looked so good. Diet.


----------



## Shrek

This is the June food thread and folks are posting on it almost 3 weeks into July.

If anyone is still eating fridge stored leftovers from June and the hash looks like it could use a shave, please throw it out 

Since I don't see a July eats thread, do y'all want this thread retitled "June & July eats"?


----------



## newfieannie

only 2 weeks left in july. we might as wait until august. myself I never care as long as we have pics of food. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

that looks so good arnie! they look red though. mine are black. maybe there are red ones. mine wont be ripe until august. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

baking bread is punishment in this heat but it didn't turn out too bad and my son will be happy when I go in with a loaf tomorrow. also made a jelly roll . ate half of it with cream for supper. there's a little breeze just starting here now. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

Dartmouth Natal Day! I'm having a little lunch on my deck today. not a sound. just me and the birds! the swarms have already passed by on the way to the festivities. I don't have to move. I will see the parade as it passes by down below and later on tonight I'll watch the fireworks from my dining room window. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I forgot I set up a little scape out in the yard too because the ladies have told me they like to come look at it and as you can see behind there I think, my deck is completely closed off to the street since I had to put gates up to keep Murray from wandering. I left them up after he passed because it gives me lots of privacy. ~Georgia


----------



## RideBarefoot

the parasols are a lovely touch to a beautiful setting


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I love that bistro set. I really need one for my patio. I am going to wait till the end of summer and try to find a used set. I can always spray paint it as long as it is in good physical shape.


----------



## newfieannie

yes I've always wanted one of those. I could have gotten plastic but that wasn't what I wanted. found this at home sense in the spring. all they had was black. I wanted white. gave it 2 coats. it isn't white white but I think it works. more antique white. on sale for a little over 100 dollars. good price for those. I'm on the lookout to find a small umbrella for it now. I have plans to cover it with lace for my Victorian tea parties. ones I've seen are like the one on my patio table on the deck which is too large. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

some bread I made today. too hot really but it's what my son wanted for his birthday. used left over coffee cream and water to mix. the dough gobs I fried from it were really good so the bread should be also. it's sweltering here and then the fires make it difficult for a lot of people with problems. supposed to rain tonight. my whole front lawn is brown~Georgia


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

WTH ! I had a Birthday and I didn't get any Bread.What's up with that Lady?


----------



## oneraddad

Every time I see your bread, it reminds me...










of buns like this.


----------



## newfieannie

made a few cheese and onion scones today. the guy whose doing my floor tomorrow is from my home town and is partial to these. yeah I know.i feed everybody and his dog. I think it's probably a throwback to my upbringing when we would minister from the church. mostly involving food. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Do you carmelize the onions first? Those look awesome. I haven't made scones in forever.


----------



## newfieannie

yes I do Leslie. I use shallots for these. it works both ways though. if I'm in a hurry I use them raw. ham is good added to these also. i had heavy cream leftover today and didn't want it hanging around tomorrow when the fridge is on the deck so I threw that in to mix. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

made an apple pie tonight and also a lemon roll. I want to get at the apple pie so bad but I'm saving it for my son. he is coming in tomorrow to do some work. he was going to replace a window in this room but supposed to be really high humidity.

I might just get him to do a few small things in the house in the early morning. after 9 it would be to hot to work outdoors. it's 8 30 pm and still 35 on my deck. I've been baking and cooking all afternoon though and I didn't notice it until I went out on the deck and it hit me. I should have because I don't have air conditioning upstairs. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

Looks so pretty in your new kitchen, *Georgia*! 

I've been battling pears. I snapped this pic a few days ago, along with this pear upside down cake I made. I've been eating them fresh, giving them away, preserving them, dehydrating them... and at present, there are at least 3 times as many piled up on the counter as are shown in the picture and at least that many again still on the tree. 












Suggestions appreciated!!!! I hate to just give them to the pigs, but good grief. Might make wine or brandy. 

And the apples are coming...


----------



## Echoesechos

Pear jam and pear honey. Both batches of mine taste so good.. Will, maybe, might share as holiday gifts... We'll see..


----------



## Twp.Tom

Rae*, My late wife, used to make pear butter-just like apple butter, it was delicious!


----------



## Tommyice

Tom beat me to it--I second the pear butter!


----------



## newfieannie

pear loaves in small loaf pans and freeze them for unexpected company. I already put the recipe for my best pear loaf on here somewhere. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

Great suggestions, all! Thank you so much. 

*Echoes*, could I trouble you to part with your pear honey recipe? I'd love to try that!

*Georgia*, I found your pear loaf recipe -- thank you. It looks wonderful, and a splendid use for a bunch of these pears that keep growing... and growing... and growing... I have everything I need to make at least 4 loaves right now.


----------



## Echoesechos

Pear Honey
6-8 cups finely chopped pears
1) 20oz can crushed pineapple
6 cups sugar
1T lemon juice
1/3 cup water
Cinnamon to taste (smell might be better, just add until it makes you happy)
1 (14) oz bag shredded coconut (optional) I did not add

Put pears in a large saucepan with lemon juice and water. Cook pears until tender. This could take anywhere from 10 to 30 minutes, depending upon how soft and ripe your pears are to start with. Stir to make sure you don't scorch. Cook until mushy.
Ladle pear honey into sterilized jars. Add hot lids and bands. Process in HWB for 10-12 minutes, whatever is for your area. 

Yummy. My favorite that my mom always made. Now I do and provide to her. 

Enjoy Raeven


----------



## Echoesechos

Chicken enchiladas is what's for dinner.


----------



## Raeven

I feel like I've been condemned to some hellish KP duty for the foreseeable future. I lost count of how many pears I peeled today. Hundreds, easily. Ok, dozens. But really, maybe hundreds! Anyway, it was many pears.

I have a quadruple batch of Belgian Pears simmering on the stove. They will be canned up by tonight. I also have a quadruple batch of *Georgia*'s pear loaves baking in the oven. The house smells like the holidays!

That's a lot nicer than it smelled earlier, while I was peeling all those pears. I've always thought that pear peelings smell a lot like wet water-based paint as it dries and I was getting sick of that odor. At least I had reruns of the original Star Trek to keep me company. Fiftieth anniversary of the show, so BBC America is running the whole series.  I couldn't really watch it because I was busy peeling away, but I didn't have to. I know all those episodes so well, all I had to do was hear the soundtrack and I could play them back in my head. (Geek.)

I still have at least 200 pears on the counter and more in the tree. They mock me. And they're... ripening. :Bawling:

Tomorrow, Pear Honey!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Lol. I get it Raeven.. I just got another box of Apple's. So come Tuesday I will be making more apple pie filling and applesauce with what's left over.

Pear Honey is very tasty at least.


----------



## newfieannie

out thrifting a bit today and came across the Ridgeway Anniversary Rose gravy boat. been wanting it for ages but by the time I paid postage it would have been 30 or 40 dollars. got this one for 10. 

also dropped by the sunday market and found more mother of pearl handles to add to my collection. they are not in as good shape as mine.(see one of mine on the plate) more patina on these. although some collectors do go for that. made a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting for the workers. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

Ssshhhheeeeeewwwww, another marathon pear-processing session! Iâm glad to be done peeling and coring for a little while. I like to wait until theyâre perfectly ripe if possible before making them into something. Only problem with that is, theyâre so slippery when youâre peeling and coring. After awhile, I felt like I was peeling and coring an endless pile of banana slugs. :shocked:

Probably wonât be painting anytime soon, either. But Iâm fixed for hostess gifts for quite some time, anyway.

*Georgia*, your pear loaves are a triumph!! Absolutely delicious!! Now Iâm looking forward to âunexpected companyâ so I can slice up another one of those loaves. Definitely on the âmake againâ list!! I did âpersonalizeâ your recipe a little, because I do adore pears with ginger. I added a half teaspoon of ginger to your recipe and about a third of a cup of finely chopped crystalized ginger, along with a quarter teaspoon of salt. Gorgeous!! :clap:

*Echoes*, I love the pear honey, too!! :bow: I didnât use much cinnamon and like you, I left out the coconut â except for 3 pints. I was curious to try it, so I added it before I ladled those. Goodness knows itâs plenty sweet enough without the coconut! And yes â very tasty!! My friends and family are going to love receiving some as a gift.  The only thing Iâd mention to anyone else wishing to try it is, when this mixture is boiling, itâs like napalm. I turned the heat off under it and it bubble-bubbled-toiled-and-troubled like a witchâs caldron (apropos, some would say) for a good 5 minutes off the burner. Be careful!

I had a brief notion about putting *Echoes*â pear honey on *Georgia*âs pear loaf for a special treat, but that just seemed too decadent. I imagine I wonât be able to resist, at some point. 

I appreciate the suggestion of pear butter from *Leslie*, as well as *Tom*â¦ Unfortunately, I must admit Iâm not much of a âbutterâ person. I still have a couple pints of apple butter in my pantry I canned up in 2007. Probably time to let them go. 

I still have more pears on my countertop than are pictured above, and still more on the tree, but Iâm gaining on âem.


----------



## frogmammy

Raeven...just a note...build a little mountain...

pear loaf
vanilla ice cream
pear honey

Mon


----------



## Raeven

frogmammy said:


> Raeven...just a note...build a little mountain...
> 
> pear loaf
> vanilla ice cream
> pear honey
> 
> Mon


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-vil!!! (I like it!!)


----------



## Echoesechos

Yup it does bubble. I had a drop hit the top of my foot. Yup, I was bare foot as usual. Let me know if you like the coconut in it. A little cinnamon goes a long way but the smell of that stuff. Oh yummy. Now I might have to make Georgia's bread. 

We are gluttons about this canning huh?


----------



## Echoesechos

Raeven said:


> Great suggestions, all! Thank you so much.
> 
> *Echoes*, could I trouble you to part with your pear honey recipe? I'd love to try that!
> 
> *Georgia*, I found your pear loaf recipe -- thank you. It looks wonderful, and a splendid use for a bunch of these pears that keep growing... and growing... and growing... I have everything I need to make at least 4 loaves right now.


Where did you find the recipe?


----------



## Raeven

I had to do some digging with search terms, so I'll just re-post it here. I hope *Georgia* won't mind! Here you go!

*Georgiaâs Pear Loaf*

1 cup chopped ripe pears or can use canned
1/3 c. oil
1 c. sugar
2 eggs
Â¼ c. sour cream
1 tsp vanilla
2 c. flour
1 tsp soda ( scant)
Â¼ tsp cinnamon
Â¼ tsp nutmeg
Â½ c. chopped walnuts or pecans

Peel, core and chop pears. Beat oil, sugar, eggs, sour cream and vanilla. Stir in flour, soda, cinnamon and nutmeg. Add nuts and pears. Put batter in greased loaf pan. I use 2 small pans for this recipe. Bake at 350 until light golden brown.

Rae's notes:

I added 1/2 tsp ginger to the spice mix, 1/3 cup finely chopped crystalized ginger and 1/4 tsp of salt. I baked the above mixture in 1 medium-sized loaf pan. Recipe is easily doubled or quadrupled. I baked 4 loaves for 55 minutes and they were nicely done.

So delicious!!


----------



## newfieannie

I can't use ginger. makes my heart race. I must admit you're one up on me. never could make these in the larger loaf pans. wouldn't bake properly. these loaves should be pale looking. way back when I was a tween my mother and I would experiment every Saturday and this is one of those. I have been sharing the recipe for many years. for xmas gift giving I wrap them in colored cellophane and tie with pretty ribbons. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

frogmammy said:


> Raeven...just a note...build a little mountain...
> 
> pear loaf
> vanilla ice cream
> pear honey
> 
> Mon



Foiled again gre:

I was going to suggest that too. I guess I could take it further and suggest making some homemade Cinnamon ice cream.


----------



## newfieannie

I made the pear loaf but used apples instead as Leslie suggested. so good! served it with cream cheese orange spread with a touch of rum. i'll make a bunch of these and freeze them. they'll go over well for company.~Georgia


----------



## Raeven

Now I know what to do with my apples that are threatening to bury me...


----------



## Bret

In cider information. Sticks and stones,...but apples will never hurt you.

Pretty table and fall colors.


----------



## newfieannie

rain has been pouring down all day and most of us are lovin it because of the drought we have had. I decided to go shopping. I needed a couple small tables. found one in wicker emporium. went to Bombay after and just couldn't justify spending that much money on a small end table even at 40% off. roamed around there a bit and came across this lovely hostess plate to add to my collection. squash rolls that I made a couple days ago with apricot brandy jam.

found a mug with a cover at thrift store. first time I've seen one. be good outside for my tea. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

made a bread pudding this morning to use up the odds and ends. so good served with heavy cream with a touch of rum. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad

newfieannie said:


> made a bread pudding this morning to use up the odds and ends. so good served with heavy cream with a touch of rum. ~Georgia



Since you're slacking on posting food pic's I thought I would share my dinner, fish tacos tonight.


----------

